# And we all think just horse riding is hard...



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

That's by far the most skill I've ever seen on horseback.


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

I think he's amazing. But he spends ALL of his time with those horses. I believe they're all mares too. He's got an amazing bond with those horses.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have seen that video several times but it is always fun to watch it again. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

That's crazy. I hadn't seen that! Thanks for posting! I can't even IMAGINE the type of balance that guy has. It's crazy! And when he's in a water, it looks like a six-horsepower boat. 

It also makes me feel better, because when I run around in the arena and Java is following me, his ears are back -not pinned, but back- and so are all of these horses. 

I love when a horse will play with you that way (no I am not a Parrelli follower) and now I'm curious if Java will follow me over a jump without a halter on... hmm...


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Such beautiful trust...


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

:O wow


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

That is amazing. I was showing my boyfriend and just kept hearing myself saying Wow over and over lol. I would love to see his show in person!


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Absolutely incredible. 
Makes me proud to be a horse owner.


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

@[email protected]

I wish my horses would go over jumps as neatly as that xD


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Yeah Ive seen this before too. These mad french folk lol. Pretty cool


----------



## DarkEquine (Aug 29, 2008)

A.M.A.Z.I.N.G. 'Nuff said.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That guy is amazing. I still lived in France when this guy was just barely starting his career doing what he does. I think good for him. I've seen him live and I will say, the way he handles his horses are like family. Absolutely incredible guy I have LOTS of respect for.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Amazing! thats all i have to say.


----------



## Voltigeur (Jun 1, 2009)

It's Lorenzo. He's french (as his nickname says "The Flying Frenchman)...
This is his website: www.lorenzo.fr
There's some more information and pics and videos of him and his horses.


----------



## amy (Nov 26, 2008)

WOW
Spectacular!!!


----------

